# Cardio Training Question?



## thecomeback (Nov 21, 2007)

I want to lower my bodyfat, and the personal trainer told me that jogging or running would not be good. Since I am 38 yrs old my target heart rate to burn fat is lower so jogging or running would put me above my target heart rate and I would not burn fat. So the personal trainer advised me that the only cardio I need to do to be in my fat burning mode is a moderate walk done 3-4 times a week and slowly take the fat off my body. My Question is do you guys agree? Your educated imput on this would be appreciated!
thanks
thecomeback


----------



## brendanbreen (Nov 21, 2007)

low intensity would be much better for you if you goal is to loose fat while keeping muscle because high intensity would burn carbs not fat so much, also i wouldnt just be doing one tyoe of cardio all the time... switch it up. but if you do low intensity you have to do it between 30mins to an hour becuz you wont get your HR up with less time and more than an hour you tend to dip into you protien for fuel..


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 23, 2007)

I like high intensity cardio,,, for 30 minutes,,,on non weight training days,,,1st thing AM on empty stomach


----------

